# Baptism for the Dead and the RPW?



## kevin.carroll (Nov 2, 2009)

1 Corinthians 15:29 is an odd verse to be sure:



> Otherwise, what do people mean by being baptized on behalf of the dead? If the dead are not raised at all, why are people baptized on their behalf?



The fact that the Corinthians were actually doing this is why Paul argues for the reality of the Resurrection, both Christ's and ours.

Clearly, such a practice is not commanded by Scripture but neither does Paul tell them to stop. (And in such a highly critical book, one would expect Paul not to go soft on yet another Corinthian doxological error.)

I wonder, then, if this verse might be more supportive of a continental view of the RPW. Thoughts?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 2, 2009)

Distinguish between the "continental" view of the RPW and the "Puritan" view, using primarily sources if possible.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 2, 2009)

Before the completion of the canon, the RPW applied to existing Scripture in addition to then current revelation from Apostles and Prophets. If the practice mentioned here is legitimate, it was given by Apostles and Prophets.

However, I think to apply the RPW to this practice, you will first have to identify what the practice actually is. Good luck with that!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 2, 2009)

Gill does a good job with this passage in my opinion. 



> 1Co 15:29 Else what shall they do which are baptized for the dead,.... The apostle here returns to his subject, and makes use of new arguments to prove the doctrine of the resurrection of the dead, and reasons for it from the baptism of some persons; but what is his sense, is not easy to be understood, or what rite and custom, or thing, or action he refers to; which must, be either Jewish baptism, or Christian baptism literally taken, or baptism in a figurative and metaphorical sense. Some think that he refers to some one or other of the divers baptisms of the Jews; see Heb_9:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 2, 2009)

First, one needs to explain what the verse means, what is the doctrine and practice.

Only then can one even begin to determine whether it is normative.


----------

